# Downtown San Diego - Sep 12-16



## rad.travel.dad (Aug 4, 2021)

Not sure what timeshare locations are in downtown but I'm looking for something in or near the Gaslamp area. I see a few options online, wondering who might have some availability to rent. Thanks!


----------



## jules54 (Aug 6, 2021)

Sent PM


----------



## Briana Lane (Aug 11, 2021)

We sometimes rent at the Coronado Beach Resort.  They are located directly across the street from the Hotel Del Coronado.  Not downtown, but close, and great beach access.


----------



## rad.travel.dad (Aug 12, 2021)

Found what I needed, thanks!


----------

